# Yeah, just got 4 shiny new M3 Carl G's



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Jan 2008)

and there made by SAAB  

not everyday you she brand new shiny kit.


----------



## Donut (8 Jan 2008)

Are these with the LW fiberglass tubes?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Jan 2008)

They are lighter, but I am not sure what they are made of.  Good for 1000 rounds before needing a check (so says the shiny new manual).


----------



## medaid (8 Jan 2008)

me wants pictures.. especially with the SAAB symbol on it


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Jan 2008)

Its just the pam I am afraid but I can get pics for you


----------



## COBRA-6 (9 Jan 2008)

Now all you need is some flechette rounds  for it!


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2008)

Ooooh.... Flechettes!... talk dirty to me


----------



## COBRA-6 (9 Jan 2008)

More 84mm goodness from Saab Bofors:

CARL G M3

HEAT 551

HEAT 551C

HEAT 751

HEDP 502

HE 441D

ILLUM 545C

SMOKE 469C

ADM(Flechette) 401


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Jan 2008)

With the flechette round it looks like the shotgun from he_ll.

IF the CF finally decided to fully support the CG-84 with the full array of rounds available would that impact (sorry) on the 60mm/CASW debate?


----------



## LordOsborne (9 Jan 2008)

I know that the CF is looking at different M-72 rockets nowadays (thermobaric perhaps), but does anyone know if the same is true for the Carl G as Kirkhill is proposing?


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jan 2008)

I remember messing around with a Carl G just like this at the Farnborough Air Show in 1984. This can't be a new concept.


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Jan 2008)

D&B, 

I'm pretty sure I remember the M3 in the gunporn mags back in the 80's.  IIRC the Marines in the South Atlantic gave the older CG84 a whole new profile.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jan 2008)

They certainly introduced a novel set of fire control orders, viz.

"800, enemy frigate, crossing left to right, fire!"


----------



## a_majoor (10 Jan 2008)

If I remember right the M-3 is wound with Kevlar or some similar fibre, which gives it the lightness and strength. I played with one as far back as '92 (although it may have been an evaluation unit or something).

As for rounds I am in favour of HEAT-RAP and HEDP (although many of the other rounds are quite *exciting* as well).

The OTOH part of the question is will we keep the Carl-G or replace it and Eryx with something like the Javelin or Gill/Spike? These weapons have much longer ranges, greater terminal effects and add to the soldier's awareness with day/night/thermal sights. The downside is a price of each round would buy a fairly decent car, so training will be limited..........


----------



## rhli13 (10 Jan 2008)

Was there an interim gun in this country between the initial issue and the svelte beauty discussed here? Also, is anyone aware of an interim HEAT-T round between the original L19 and the 551?
I seem to recall a round with a similar ballistic cap as the 551 but instead of deployed fins, it had a stabilizing tube like the L19 but with extra "fracture" holes drilled thru deploying faux fins that folded out from chamber pressure....huh?


----------



## CG440 (25 Jan 2008)

Answer for Kirkhill.

The capability gap between the CASW and the 60mm will be filled by the new ILLUM and SMOKE rounds for the Carl Gustaf.  They will come in at the same time as the CASW is being fielded.

Airburst is also coming for the CG.  Flechettes are interesting but would be a hard sell on the legal side.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2008)

I've seen the Norwegian army fire airburst from the 84. It's out-standing. They also weld a metal ruckdack frame to the offside and ski around with it on their backs, towing ammo in a pulk. I've fired it with the frame attached and even though it looks funny there's no hassle at all. Very impressively fast and flexible in winter ops.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jan 2008)

CG440 said:
			
		

> Answer for Kirkhill.
> 
> The capability gap between the CASW and the 60mm will be filled by the new ILLUM and SMOKE rounds for the Carl Gustaf.  They will come in at the same time as the CASW is being fielded.
> 
> Airburst is also coming for the CG.  Flechettes are interesting but would be a hard sell on the legal side.



What about something like buckshot rounds?


----------



## CG440 (28 Jan 2008)

Buckshot would probably be ok as the canister rounds for the 120mm passed the new legal test.  The big issue was to prove that fragments don't deform inside the body and cause additional damage.


----------

